# Country Zentangle



## HappyHermitCrabs (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi I'm new but I wanted to share 2 of my pieces. What Do you guys think?:smile:


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

They look amazing! Great use of color in the one on the right


----------



## HappyHermitCrabs (Nov 28, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

no worries


----------

